# Capel battery deep level shelter



## outkast (Jan 22, 2010)

Capel battery deep level shelter has recently been sold to a new owner, the shelter, a plotting room and a 2 magazines and to be dug up by Kent underground research group, however one of our number knew of the existence of an open entrance but had yet to try entry, so on sunday we ventured down to dover, to say getting in was a bit nerve racking would be an understatement, it involved climbing down the cliffs to reach a small opening, this was very dangerous, one slip and we would have been waving goodbye as we plumited down to our deaths, we made our way down to find the entrance wich had been covered with railway sleepers, one of the sleepers howver was long since gone and we got into the shelter, unfortunately for us this part of the tunnel strtched no more than 200 yards before a collapse had blocked our progress.

Looking back towards the entrance and railway sleepers






Standard deep level shelter steel hopped supports and metal shuttering





an old wheelbarrow and the collpse wich blocked any further entry.






Dave


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 22, 2010)

Good effort by the sounds of it. Bet you were gutted about the collapse 

Thanks for sharing ya pics


----------



## krela (Jan 22, 2010)

outkast said:


> to say getting in was a bit nerve racking would be an understatement, it involved climbing down the cliffs to reach a small opening, this was very dangerous, one slip and we would have been waving goodbye as we plumited down to our deaths



I shall laugh when you win a darwin award.


----------



## outkast (Jan 22, 2010)

Thinking about it in the cold light of day, we were f'#king crazy to climb down that cliff lol


----------



## sparky230 (Jan 23, 2010)

i'm a friend of the new owner and have only ever done that bit of the cliff to the entrance on absail ropes, u must have been mad lol lol


----------



## outkast (Jan 23, 2010)

sparky230 said:


> i'm a friend of the new owner and have only ever done that bit of the cliff to the entrance on absail ropes, u must have been mad lol lol



Trust me, we have done worse LOL


----------



## godzilla73 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes - I have laid down on the cliff and looked over the edge but never gone down it. People I know who have, like Sparky, have only ever done it on a fixed line!!!!


----------



## sparky230 (Jan 23, 2010)

be interesting to see what the full length of the tunnel is like, been interesting trying to locate features on the site.
Mad sod the new owner is , but i must be too, to be involved with the project


----------



## outkast (Jan 23, 2010)

sparky230 said:


> be interesting to see what the full length of the tunnel is like, been interesting trying to locate features on the site.
> Mad sod the new owner is , but i must be too, to be involved with the project



theres a plan of the site somewhere online, think theres a german recon photo too

Theres a depression in the ground near the cliff edge, this must be roughly where the collapse is, wich means it must be some collapse, we noticed every so often the tunell had a section that was lined with wood not seel shutterng, we think it is one of these sections wich has collapsed, if the remainder of the tunnel has similar sections there may be other collapses. be carefull if you go in.


----------



## outkast (Jan 23, 2010)

The plotting room should be easy enough to enter


----------



## sparky230 (Jan 23, 2010)

that plan is very wrong, as it's drawn from memory. we have the original ones

a lot of things are not where that plan shows they are

i wont be doing the digging in the tunnels, leave that to experts, have heard there could be at least 4 collaspes in that length of tunnel.


----------



## outkast (Jan 24, 2010)

sparky230 said:


> that plan is very wrong, as it's drawn from memory. we have the original ones
> 
> a lot of things are not where that plan shows they are
> 
> i wont be doing the digging in the tunnels, leave that to experts, have heard there could be at least 4 collaspes in that length of tunnel.



there are a number of depressions in the ground similar to the one by the cliff edge.


----------



## outkast (Jan 24, 2010)

sparky230 said:


> that plan is very wrong, as it's drawn from memory. we have the original ones
> 
> a lot of things are not where that plan shows they are
> 
> i wont be doing the digging in the tunnels, leave that to experts, have heard there could be at least 4 collaspes in that length of tunnel.



you may be able to clear something up for me, in front of the battle of britain memorial there are two circular mounds, are these the buried gun pits or were they located elsewhere?

Cheers, Dave


----------



## sparky230 (Jan 24, 2010)

the two mounds in the memorial are number 2 and number 3 guns under the mounds are the mounts and magazines, the mound on the battery site is number 1 gun and may get dug out


----------



## outkast (Jan 24, 2010)

sparky230 said:


> the two mounds in the memorial are number 2 and number 3 guns under the mounds are the mounts and magazines, the mound on the battery site is number 1 gun and may get dug out



Thanks for the info sparky


----------



## sparky230 (Feb 10, 2010)

Anybody have a picture of the gun mount/magazines that show the blast walls in relation to the magazine shelters or the gun stores
the shelter is on left hand side of magazine, the gun store is on the right of the magazine

all 3 guns are indectical so pictures of either are suitable


----------



## outkast (Feb 11, 2010)

sparky230 said:


> Anybody have a picture of the gun mount/magazines that show the blast walls in relation to the magazine shelters or the gun stores
> the shelter is on left hand side of magazine, the gun store is on the right of the magazine
> 
> all 3 guns are indectical so pictures of either are suitable



Hi Sparky, were you one of the guys opening up the crew shelters recently? friend of mine met a couple of guys there and they let him take some pics though one of them may have been you?

another friend of mine has many pics of various places going back years, I will see what he has.

Dave


----------



## sparky230 (Feb 15, 2010)

oukast pm me. sparky


----------



## sparky230 (Mar 14, 2010)

For Information

Due to several issues regarding the site, The whole battery site is currently being fenced off.
Any genuine requests to vsit the site pleae pm me.
I know the site is of interest to many people, but because of several videos apearing on you tube and several minibuses of people and universtity students apearing the decision has been made.


----------

